# I also need help with a ID



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well im new here and want to start a freshwater tank with some fish around here in Austin, TX.
so I got this creek behind my apartment and it contains perch,bass and catfish and i wanna know what type of fish this is if yall can help me out?
if its not a fat minow I dont know what it is?


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i gotta rack up 5 post so I can post the pics.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok here they are.
<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=fish2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/fish2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=fish1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/fish1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

also their bellies are so white.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

It could be a gizzard shad.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Im not sure they look a little different. but Im no fish expert.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Images/fishing/GIZZARD SHAD.jpg


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

checked a local forum that I usially post on and it looks to be a creek chub.
thanks for the help though


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update. The site I looked on didn't list a creek chub. Nice to know what they are.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow thats cool that you have creeks behind your house...i live in south texas where it is like a desert


----------

